# Fiberglass tub refinishing?



## PompNewbie (Oct 1, 2007)

I have a fiberglass tub that had a crack in it, so I had a company come out and re-finish it.. 2 days later it cracked again.. had them repair it again.. now it has 3 cracks and they wont answer my calls..
Does anyone here do this sort of work?


----------

